# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Krosty z ropą w środku na jądrach.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam na swoich jądrach krosty z ropą w środku, niektóre są naprawde spore, a niektóre mniejsze. Występuje w nich to samo co ma się w najzwyklejszych pryszczach, niektóre da się wycisnąć, a niektóre nie, bo są zbyt głęboko pod skórą, czy mógłbym się dowiedzieć co to takiego i jak to zwalczyć ?

Z góry dziękuję.  :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

To może być objaw infekcji bakteryjnej/wirusowej. Nic nie wyciskaj i umów się na wizytę do dermatologa.

----------

